# Facet Arthropathy



## mattamyc (Jul 8, 2009)

Is anyone else using 724.9 as the dx code for Facet Arthropathy?


----------



## JulesofColorado (Jul 8, 2009)

I use the 716.9 category


----------



## tmenard (Jul 8, 2009)

I use 716.98


----------



## mattamyc (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks, I will check into it.


----------



## dbabbage (Jul 10, 2009)

We use the 721. series


----------

